# mad report?



## fratfish (May 16, 2006)

just wanted to check if anyone had been to the mad recently and could give a report. been checking the mad river outfitters page but it hasn't been updated since 12/3. thanks so much for any help.


----------



## fratfish (May 16, 2006)

oh, add on to this one, at what level is the mad fishable, i'm looking at the usgs website but am not sure when the river is fishable, thanks again.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Anything below 300 is considered fishable..no expert just what I was told at MRO


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I spent a couple of hours this afternoon at the Pimtown Road access. This is my first time @ the Mad. Clarity was very clear 12"+. I had a bunch of takes on #14 hares ear w/ a #16 caddis pattern for a dropper. I didn't see any hatch activity, but the water was so clear, I kicked myself for not having a few dries on me.


----------



## fratfish (May 16, 2006)

made it to the mad myself yesterday, second time there, hit the area around 29 bridge and caught two nice browns, my first ohio browns which was exciting. then went over to pimtown and didnt have as much luck. any day i can catch a couple ohio trout in a t shirt in january is a great day for me.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats on the brownies I was expecting a typical Ohio milk chocolate colored creek and got pleasantly suprised. I'm sure after all this rain we're having it will be a different story...


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

doegirl, you can check out the flow for the Mad and a bunch of other rivers here. Just put your cursor on the dot and it will tell you the name of the river, and where the gauge is located at.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/rt


----------



## banders91 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thinking about heading to the Mad on saturday sometime. wondering if anyone has seen the river and if its too high? the gauge says it should be ok but we got a good deal of rain up north In Leipsic
Any info would be appreciated 
and is there better fishing in the lower streches as to the upper? 
thinking about trying to Hall-fawcett memorial park as it is the closet to me

thank you
Brian


----------

